# Red snapper closure comments



## capt stan (Jul 8, 2009)

Folks I got this from another board. This makes it too easy NOT TO DO IT. Comments must be recieved by 5 AUG.

take a min of you time and do it!!! When ya do say so on the thread.

http://www.regulations.gov/fdmspublic/component/main?main=SubmitComment&o=09000064809e642f


DID MINE!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Submitted at 1320 hours 8JULY09


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 8, 2009)

*I*

did it!


----------



## allaroundfishin (Jul 8, 2009)

Did  mine


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 8, 2009)

done


----------



## brown518 (Jul 8, 2009)

Done @ 1402 hours 7/8/09


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 8, 2009)

done


----------



## Ckersey33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Done. 2:31pm, 7-8-09


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2009)

Done!


----------



## oldenred (Jul 8, 2009)

done, and don't forget guys..... your wife or girlfriend and children can do one too!!!!!! the more support the better


----------



## stev (Jul 8, 2009)

Done


----------



## Capt. T.J. (Jul 8, 2009)

Done!


----------



## alan (Jul 8, 2009)

Done!


----------



## cathooker (Jul 8, 2009)

I did it...


----------



## fairweather (Jul 8, 2009)

Done.


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 8, 2009)

Submitted Mine


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 8, 2009)

Done


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 8, 2009)

did it.


----------



## getcha1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Done!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 9, 2009)

Just did mine.


----------



## ebb tide (Jul 9, 2009)

done


----------



## dawg (Jul 9, 2009)

done....


----------



## capt stan (Jul 11, 2009)

Good Stuff guys, keep them going!

Capt Richie Lott has offered up a free fishing trip. He has gotten 49 responses for his trip. THATS an AWERSOME thing he's doing  and getting a great response, I Congratulate Richie for getting folks involved in fishing. Again, Richie is the man when it comes to GA Coastal fishing!

it's a darn shame as many folks won't take the time to respond to save the snapper fishing...it takes the same amount of time to fill out the comment section in the start of this thread and try to do some good for ALL fishing.

I'm not trying to sound mean ignorant or what ever, and don't take this the wrong way as it's NOT about me... but it goes to show folks just don't care about helping things anymore, only what they can get for themselves. Pretty sad.


----------



## whatman (Jul 11, 2009)

done, very easy


----------



## reefdonkey12 (Jul 11, 2009)

Done!


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Done


----------



## RichG (Jul 12, 2009)

Done.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys...Really YOUR KIDS/GRAND KIDS THANK YOU for trying to  help!! Keep um comming!!!!


----------



## rustvyper (Jul 13, 2009)

done


----------



## PaulD (Jul 13, 2009)

Y'all know I did. Both pages of it.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 13, 2009)

done


----------



## gtparts (Jul 13, 2009)

Done, also.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if or how you can get a copy of the comments that have been submited to them? It should be public record.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Does anyone know if or how you can get a copy of the comments that have been submited to them? It should be public record.



Yes.


----------



## Capt. T.J. (Jul 13, 2009)

MD, you care to share were we can get this information at?


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2009)

Huuhuuummmmmm.........Jeff, people are waiting on you, where are you at? I know you've already read this and we're all still waiting. If you knew when you commented earlier you would have piped up by now. Who are you asking directions from?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 14, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Huuhuuummmmmm.........Jeff, people are waiting on you, where are you at? Certainly not an English teacher are you?I know you've already read this and we're all still waiting. If you knew when you commented earlier you would have piped up by now. Who are you asking directions from?



I still find it very difficult to believe that you are actually a teacher. 

Please tell me that someone has passed on false information concerning your 'profession'.

I am fairly well versed in properly accessing information from various government entities. I am also a fair hand at dealing with elected officials and various appointed bureaucrats. I tend to treat them with respect and understand that they are serving me in an increasingly thankless duty for meager pay relative to their education and dedication. 

I amassed that knowledge at some expense of my own personal time and travel expense over the past several years.

You have claimed to be the one that knows so well the inner working of our government and claim to be in the know about who's on the take, who's corrupt etc., so you should at a very bare minimum be able to access simple information.

Just call SAMFC and demand the information. Be sure to tell them that you are the ring leader of the small hand full of people who continue to sling libelous accusations concerning them around cyberspace.

They'll love that and spew forth information like a fountain!


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I still find it very difficult to believe that you are actually a teacher.
> 
> Please tell me that someone has passed on false information concerning your 'profession'.
> 
> ...





So, you going to keep flinging personal insults or are you going to sack up and show these folks what you have claimed you know how to do? That was your chance to show you know more than me but instead, more personal insults. CLASSIC!

I'm also so glad to see you've come out and admitted now that you like to go around and lobby for special interest groups. I knew that, just waiting on you say it yourself.
Furthermore, I've never claimed to be an expect on government workings. God knows, I try to stay away from bureaucrats and lobbyist like you. And I never "_demand_" anything. I'd much rather just ask nicely and not hide behind hidden agenda's like you. You'd find most folks appreciate that and the honesty that it shows.

-So, you going to put up and tell us all how or just fling more of your insults and drivel? We're waiting on you to teach us all something.

Come on my little puppet. We’re waiting.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 14, 2009)

Where would I look for this at?


----------



## capt stan (Jul 14, 2009)

POC : Kate Michie info is below.......



DATES: Comments must be received no later than 5 p.m., eastern time, on
August 3, 2009.

ADDRESSES: You many submit comments, identified by ``0648-AW12'', by
any of the following methods:
    • Electronic Submissions: Submit all electronic public comments
via the Federal e-Rulemaking Portal http://www.regulations.gov.
    • Fax: 727-824-5308, Attn: Kate Michie.
    • Mail: Kate Michie, Southeast Regional Office, NMFS, 263
13th Avenue South, St. Petersburg, FL 33701.
    Instructions: All comments received are a part of the public record
and will generally be posted to http://www.regulations.gov without
change. All Personal Identifying Information (for example, name,
address, etc.) voluntarily submitted by the commenter may be publicly
accessible. Do not submit Confidential Business Information or
otherwise sensitive or protected information.
    NMFS will accept anonymous comments. Enter ``N/A'' in the required
fields if you wish to remain anonymous. Attachments to electronic
comments will be accepted in Microsoft Word, Excel, WordPerfect, or
Adobe PDF file formats only.
    Requests for copies of Amendment 15B, which includes an
environmental impact statement, a regulatory impact review, a
regulatory flexibility analysis, and a fishery impact statement, should
be sent to the South Atlantic Fishery Management Council, 4055 Faber
Place, Suite 201, North Charleston, SC 29405; telephone 843-571-4366;
fax 843-769-4520; e-mail safmc@safmc.net.

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT: Kate Michie, telephone: 727-824-5305;
fax: 727-824-5308.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW...... Paul, what did you do to this man.  

Thanks for posting the info guys... No offense to MD, but Paul has been an informant to most of us about all sorts of goverment agenda and we appreciate it. In fact, most of the info, we would know nothing about if at all it weren't for Paul working has BUTT off to get the information to the public.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> WOW...... Paul, what did you do to this man.
> 
> Thanks for posting the info guys... No offense to MD, but Paul has been an informant to most of us about all sorts of goverment agenda and we appreciate it. In fact, most of the info, we would know nothing about if at all it weren't for Paul working has BUTT off to get the information to the public.



You'll alway's have those that don't want the info to make it the public.JMO


----------



## PaulD (Aug 2, 2009)

Still have time to send in your comments men. I'm still trying to figure out where you can read the comments on line as well, as I never got informed.


----------



## Studawg170 (Aug 2, 2009)

Done


----------



## spotsndots (Aug 2, 2009)

Done


----------



## cjbullet (Aug 2, 2009)

done


----------



## capt stan (Aug 3, 2009)

Only 2 days left guys get these comments in!!!!!!


----------

